# Plato the Sheltie Puppy



## Alistriwen (Nov 7, 2014)

I've created a tumblr for Plato where I'm posting his pictures as a puppy. So far it has pics I took of him at the breeder and more of him on his first day home with me. He is currently 10 weeks old and growing fast! Will be adding the rest shortly and updating regularly . Hope you enjoy!

Plato's Scrapbook


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

love his name and he is beautiful. I have the bigger version - a rough collie


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

what a stunning little fella


----------



## Alistriwen (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks guys  Id love to own a Rough Collie one day, such gorgeous dogs. It would be cruel to keep one in my little condo right now though. Sheltie is more appropriately sized lol.

Updated the blog with more Plato cuteness. Here's a peak


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

He is gorgeous, I so love merle shelties. I had one but she died in an accident on the farm when she was quite young and I never felt like getting another. I did have a tri and a sable though.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

Plato is such a handsome little fella. I like all his pics in here. I would definitely check Plato's Scrapbook. 
I just want to ask if he is an active puppy?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a cutie . I have 3 rough collies (all sable ) soon to be 4


----------



## poppy2714 (Nov 13, 2014)

What beautiful photos! I never seen such beautiful colourings  how are things going?


----------



## Alistriwen (Nov 7, 2014)

> I just want to ask if he is an active puppy?


VERY. I haven't had a social life in 5 weeks since I got him. I have yet to exhaust him fully and trust me, I've tried.

Thank you for the compliments. The blue merles are becoming much more popular with sheltie owners now I'm finding. I guess it's like dog fashion lol. I have a 16 yr old sable who lives with my parents (childhood dog) and I wanted a sheltie but not one who would remind me too much of my Lucky when he eventually goes. This was perfect.

He's been a real treasure despite pretty much taking over my life lol. My only real issue now is teaching him a new way to tell me he needs to go out which doesn't involve him whining, barking and jumping at me until I take him out.

I've been slacking on his blog but will add a whole slew of new photos tomorrow


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely photos. I would love a sheltie. Look forward to seeing more pictures.*


----------



## Hagrid (Dec 10, 2014)

What a gorgeous puppy! How are you getting on? Managed to wear him out yet?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dexter said:


> what a cutie . I have 3 rough collies (all sable ) soon to be 4


lucky you I must stick to one for the moment

plato is a cutie so like roughs at that age


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Alistriwen said:


> VERY. I haven't had a social life in 5 weeks since I got him. I have yet to exhaust him fully and trust me, I've tried.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments. The blue merles are becoming much more popular with sheltie owners now I'm finding. I guess it's like dog fashion lol. I have a 16 yr old sable who lives with my parents (childhood dog) and I wanted a sheltie but not one who would remind me too much of my Lucky when he eventually goes. This was perfect.
> 
> ...


at least he is telling you


----------

